# Sleep problems



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

A friend who has adopted sent me a link to this very interesting article today regarding sleep disruption and problems after placement. Certainly her son's experience could be us although hoping we're on the right road now!

http://theadoptionsocial.com/blogless-blogging/problems-with-sleep-in-adoption/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Becs.    Glad to hear you're on the right road.


----------

